

Which Endangered Species Would You Save? (2014) - sergeant3
http://nautil.us/issue/19/illusions/which-endangered-species-would-you-save

======
JoeAltmaier
None at all. Once we can create pink polkadot tigers that fetch your slippers,
who cares about the albino Siberian tiger? What significance does it have? Its
whatever random species inhabited this globe when we came to sentience.
Millions came before, and we're not missing them.

